# البيت الطرابلسي التقليدي



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (29 يونيو 2009)

البيت الطرابلسي التقليدي​
المنزل ذو الفناء " الحوش ​




مقدمة ​
يعتبر( نموذج الحوش ) من أهم المكونات الأساسية لبيوت مدينة طرابلس القديمة، وتختلف أشكال وأحجام هذه البيوت تبعا لاعتبارات مختلفة أثرت في المنزل كما أثرت في كافة مكونات المدينة، وعند النظر إلى مساكن المدينة القديمة نلاحظ تقسيمها إلى ثلاث مناطق ، منطقة يقطنها المسلمون وأخرى لليهود والثالثة للمسيحيين ، وهذا التقسيم أوجد العديد من الاختلافات البسيطة في الحوش، فنلاحظ مثلا أن مداخل البيوت اختلفت فنجدها في بيت المسلم تتميز بالخصوصية حيث أن لها مداخل غير مباشرة تؤدى إلى وسط الحوش( السقيفة) وخلاف ذلك في البيت اليهودي والمسيحي حيث نرى أن المدخل يؤدى مباشرة إلى وسط الحوش دون وجود أي عائق وإلى غير ذلك من الاختلافات.

عموما فإن تكوين البيت في المدينة القديمة بالرغم من هذا التصنيف فهو واضح الملامح ويشترك في جل هذه الملامح تقريبا حيث يظهر الحوش كفناء داخلي مكشوف له أروقة أحيانا ويحف محيطه جدران وتتوزع عليه الفراغات .


وفي الواقع فإن استعمال المنازل ذات الأفنية في ليبيا بدأ منذ العهد الروماني ( الأتريوم ) في لبدة وصبراتة وعدة مدن أخرى في ليبيا. ويعبر عن المنزل ذو الفناء على أنه النوع الإسلامي للمنازل ( الحوش ) وذلك لأن الفتحات بكاملها تفتح على داخل الحوش في الفناء .


وقد انتشر هذا النوع من المنازل منذ قرون عدة في شمال أفريقيا والشرق الأوسط وبعض المناطق من البحر المتوسط ، ولكنه في الوقت الحاضر قد قل استعماله في مناطق كثيرة.



مقدمة عن المنازل ذات الأفنية في المدينة القديمة/

المنازل ذات الفناء المكون من طابقين في العصر التركي في المدينة القديمة/

هذه المنازل عادة توجد في شكل خطى وهى تملك واجهة واحدة طولية على اتجاه الشارع في المدينة القديمة، أما الجوانب الأخرى فهي محاطة بمنازل أخرى، والواقع عادة يحكمنا بأن يكون الفناء في المنتصف في شكل مستطيل محاط بالحجرات الأساسية ، وحجم هذه المنازل يصل إلى 300 متر مربع . وبالنسبة للدور العلوي فإنه ممتد إلى مساحة عرض الشارع حيث تمتد منه حجرة إلى أن تصل إلى الحوائط المقابلة في الحوش المقابل وبذلك تظلل مساحة من الشارع تدعم من الأسفل بأقواس مسمية بما يعرف بالساباط ، وفى بعض الأحيان يقتصر التدعيم على أقواس متكررة في الشارع فقط بدون عمل الساباط ، حيث يقام القوس ما بين المنزل والآخر على كامل عرض الشارع.


المنازل ذات الفناء المكون من طابق واحد/

ويوجد هذا النوع من المنازل في المناطق التي لا توجد فيها كثافة سكانية عالية بحيث يمتد الحوش أفقيا وليس رأسيا ، وهذا النوع معروف في المناطق الشعبية بكثرة ، وعادة ما يكون المنزل يملك فناءا واحدا ويكون موضع المدخل والمربوعة مماثل للمنازل ذات الفناء المكون من طابقين ـ ويكون حجم الفناء من 25 ـ 50 متر مربع ، فهو أصغر من المنازل ذات الفناء من دورين ، ويكون ارتفاع الدور من 3 ـ 4 أمتار . وأغلب المنازل ذات الفناء المكون من طابق واحد تكون فيها أبعاد الفناء حوالي 4 * 6 متر ، والارتفاع يصل إلى 3.5 متر بحيث نسبة أبعاد الفناء قريبة جدا من الأبعاد الإنسانية human dimension ولكننا نجد أن هذه الأبعاد تساهم في خلق جو مريح داخل الفناء ، فالفناء كله مظلل في الصيف مما يجعله بارد وأما في فصل الشتاء فإن زاوية انعكاس الشمس تساهم في إيصال كمية عالية من الشمس للمحافظة على دفء الجو والحماية من الرطوبة .



المكونات المعمارية للحوش الطرابلسي/

من خلال ما يعرف بالحوش الطرابلسي ، نقول إن هذه التسمية قد جاءت بعد تساؤل غير منتظر عن أوجه ما يجب أن نعرّف به من جوانب أخرى مثل الجانب التراثي والتاريخي لهذا الحوش ، حيث لم نجد ما يجعلنا نضع أصابعنا على المصادر أو المراجع التي يمكن أن نسير على منوالها في هذه الدراسة ، ولكن بالرغم من ذلك كان الاعتماد على الاجتهاد الشخصي وكذلك الاحتمالات التي يعتقد أنها قد تقترب بنا من عين الحقيقة بما توفر لنا من معلومات شفوية وغيرها .

وعندما نبدأ في تقليب هذه الأوراق بحثا عن مكونات الحوش الطرابلسي ، نجد أن هذا الحوش سواء الذي يوجد منه في المدينة أو الضاحية ، لا يختلف كثيرا عن أنماطه أو طرازه المعماري ، فهي في الغالب ما تتكون في بادئ الأمر من دور واحد ، ذات أقبية مفتوحة ، تطل عليها نوافذ الحجرات والغرف بينما لا تظهر هذه النوافذ والشبابيك على الخارج .

كما نجد بعض هذه الأبنية سواء في المدينة أو الضاحية يتوسطها حوض ترابي ( جدولة) به شجرة أو أكثر ، بينما نجد مثل هذه الأبنية في المدينة يتوسطها نافورة مياه تسمى ( شاذروان).

كما أن سقائف هذه المنازل المؤدية إلى الأفنية لا تأخذ وضعا مواجها للطريق ، وإنما كانت دائما في وضع يحجب رؤية هذه الأفنية عن الطريق العام بشكل يجعلها تنفرج إلى اليمين أو اليسار.

ويبدو أن هذا النمط المحلى من الأبنية كان قد تأثر عبر مراحل بأنماط وطرز أخرى ، منذ الفتح الإسلامي إلى نهاية العهد العثماني وقد بدأ وكأنه يكوّن لنفسه نسيجا معماريا متميزا مما يجعل هذه الأبنية في تطور مع الزمن حتى أصبحت تتكون من طابقين بدلا من طابق واحد وكذلك أصبح أغلبها متميزا بالعديد من العناصر المعمارية المتنوعة مثل فتحات النوافذ على واجهاتها الأمامية والأعمدة والعقود وبروز الحواف وغيرها .

والآن نود ذكر هذه أهم العناصر الأساسية المكونة للمنزل بصورة عامة في المدينة القديمة من ناحية التكوين وهى :ـ

أ ـ المدخل : وهو الفراغ الذي يتم منه الدخول إلى كافة الفراغات الأخرى الموجودة بالكتلة، ويتميز المدخل بالخصوصية التامة، وهو يؤكد على المرحلة الانتقالية من الشارع إلى البيت فيتكون ما يعرف بالسقيفة ثم إلى الفناء الداخلي بطريق غير مباشر.

وعادة ما يكون المدخل مكون من ممر يتم الدخول إليه عبر باب في شكل قوس مزخرف بزخارف من جميع الجوانب ونقوش غالبا ما كانت نباتية وزهور بين أغلب الأنواع المستخدمة في المداخل وأحيانا يستعمل بلاط في أعلى القوس، وتوجد أحيانا ً أعلى هذا الباب حجرة فوق المدخل عادة ما يستعمل بها نوع من المشربيات المسمى محليا " عين الزرزور " مع ثقب في أسفلها حتى يتسنى للساكن رؤية أي زائر من خلالها دون أن يراه الزائر. وفتحة المدخل تكون في إحدى أركان الفناء لتفادى الرؤية المباشرة لكامل الفناء .

السقيفة : وهى الممر المؤدي إلى فناء المنزل عبر المدخل وهي عبارة عن مستراح صغير ومربع ويطل مباشرة على الفناء وتفتح به المربوعة ، وتزين السقيفة من أعلى بأسقف خشبية منحوتة وملونة بألوان زاهية بالإضافة إلى حزام زخرفي على الحائط عليه رسومات هندسية أو نباتية.

ب-المربوعة: : / وهى حجرة بالدور الأرضي ويدخل إليها من السقيفة وتكون عادة مخصصة لاستقبال الضيوف الرجال. أخذت في السابق الشكل المربع أو يميل إليه وله مدخل قريب من المدخل الرئيسي وأغلب الأحيان لا يكون لها فتحة على الفناء وذلك لفصل الضيوف تماما عن باقي المنزل . وعادة ما تكون هناك صالة استقبال أخرى أكبر منها يتم الدخول إليها من الفناء من الجانب المقابل للمدخل وهذه تسمى ( دار القبو ) أو دار القبو وتستخدم لضيافة الأقارب أو النساء.

ومن خلال دراستنا لمجموعة من الحياش بالمدينة القديمة نجد أن هناك نموذجان مختلفان في وضع مكان المربوعة،النوع الأول تكون فيه ملتصقة بالسقيفة.والنوع الثاني يكون في الطابق العلوي باستراق مساحة إضافية من الزقاق عن طريق إنشاء ساباط بدون إثارة سخط الجيران. وهو ما حدث بالنسبة إلى حوش الخوجة مع اختلاف بسيط في أنه تم استراق المساحة من الحوش نفسه فيما يسمى(العلي)ولها مدخل خاص بها يفتح إلى الشارع ولها حمام خاص بها بالإضافة إلى باب آخر في الدور الأول يفتح في الرواق للتخديم على الضيوف.بالإضافة إلى مطبخ في الدور العلوي يكون محاذيا المربوعة.

ج ـ دار القبو : تكاد تكون منزل داخل منزل وهى تقع بجانب دار الخزين وصحن السلم المؤدى إلى الطابق العلوي، وتنقسم دار القبو إلى القبو والوسط والسدتان والمكسورتان.

د ـ حجرات النوم : وتعرف أيضا بدار القبو، يكون موضعها في الطابق الثاني ويدخل إليها من الرواق المحيط بالفناء، وهي حجرات مستطيلة الشكل لا يزيد عرضها عن 2.5 متر ولكن طولها يتجاوز 6 أمتار أحيانا، والسبب في ذلك قد يكون إنشائيا وذلك أن الكمرات التي يتم بها تسقيف هذه الحجرات (السنور) لا تتجاوز قدر التحميل لديه الطول2.7 م ، فيما يتبعها جناحان بكل منهما سدة أي مسطبة للنوم تحتها حجرة للتخزين تسمى (الخزانة)، وهي معزولة تماما عن المدخل الرئيسي والاستقبال. وغالبا ما كانت حجرات النوم ضيقة في عرضها 2.5 م وطول هذه الحجرات يصل إلى 6 م . وينتهي كلا الجانبين بسرير مؤثث ومصنوع من الخشب (السدة) .

هـ ـ المطبخ والحمّام : ما يميز المطبخ والحمّام هو صغر المساحة، وغالبا ما كانت المطهرة( وهى الحمّام المستعمل للاستحمام فقط) والمطبخ تقع في الجهة الجنوبية للفناء بفتحات ذات مستوى أعلى وتشرف على الشارع من الخارج وهذه مفيدة للتهوية ، أما الأبواب المفتوحة على الفناء فتكون لها فتحات تهوية وإضاءة أعلى الباب، وذلك من أجل تهوية وإضاءة المطبخ والحمّامات وأبعاد هذه الفتحة حوالي 30 * 30 سم.

و – الماجل أو الماجن/ يحتوي كل بيت( حوش) تقريبا على"ماجن ماء" في الدور الأرضي يقع على الحائط القريب من المطبخ مما يسهل على ربة البيت الوصول إليه وهذا أمر متعارف عليه في بيوت المدينة القديمة.

ي ـ الفناء : جاء الفناء كحل مناخي، وهو فراغ مفتوح على السماء يتوسط المسكن الطرابلسي، ويمكن أن نعبر عنه بالفراغ المعيشي بالحوش فأغلب الأعمال اليومية تتم فيه. وغالبا ما يكون مستطيل الشكل وأقرب إلى المربع، ومساحته تتراوح من 70 ـ 100 متر مربع وذلك حسب مساحة الحوش والنسبة بين معدل حجم الفناء وأبعاد الحوائط في الفناء نفسه تكون نسبة1: 1 حتى تساعد في جعل الفناء مظلل أغلب النهار. ومدخل الفناء عادة ما يكون من أحد الأركان ويكون محاط برواق معمد يوصل إلى كامل الحجرات الموجودة حوله بحيث يكون منسوب الرواق أعلى من منسوب الفناء وسقف الرواق عادة ما يكون متكون من أقبية حجرية متقاطعة أو سقف خشبي ممتد على الرواق بكامله ومتصل مع سقف الحجرات بحيث يكون السقف مزخرف أحيانا ببعض الزخارف النباتية والتي تدل على الطراز الإسلامي.


وتتوزع حول الفناء الحجرات، وتفتح عليه جميع الأبواب والنوافذ، ومن مزاياه أنه يوفر دائما ـ لمن يتوقف في وسطه ـ حيزا مظللا مهما كان اتجاه جوانبه وفى أي فصل من فصول السنة وأي ساعة من ساعات النهار .

وأحيانا ما يكون في وسط الفناء نافورة أو بعض النباتات الخضراء مثل الياسمين والفل والحنة، للمساعدة في تحقيق الراحة المناخية داخل الفناء وتلطيف الجو أثناء ساعات النهار.

ويستخدم الفناء كمجال للحركة ما بين الحجرات وملعب للأطفال ويتم فيه الغسل والطبخ وغيرها من النشاطات اليومية. وكذلك أعطى فرصة لتوثيق الترابط الاجتماعي للأسرة

وللأم السيطرة الكاملة على حركة الأطفال سواء المحتاجين منهم إلى الرعاية أو المعرضين للتهلكة بشيطنتهم مع سهولة التخاطب عن بعد بدون حاجة للتنقل من زاوية داخل البيت كما يحصل في الشقق الحديثة .

كما اشتهرت بعض العناصر والمفردات المعمارية الأخرى بأسماء يرجع بعضها إلى مفردات عربية ، أما البعض الآخر فهي كما يبدو أنها من اللهجة المحلية إن لم تكن مأخوذة من اللغة التركية . ومن هذه الأسماء :ـ

الرواق: وهو الممرات العلوية التي تربط الممشى بين الغرف الموجودة بالدور الأول ، وتمثل أيضا هذه الممرات الشرف التي تطل على فناء المنزل .

الكنيف: وهى حجرة المرحاض .

المطلع: وهو السلم المؤدى إلى باب السطح ويعرف بحجرة الدرج .

الكشك: وهى حجرة على السطح تعرف بدار الصابون ولكن هذه الحجرة كانت تستعمل في بعض الأحيان للجلوس فيها أثناء الصيف .

المكسورة: وهى حجرة صغيرة ليس لها نافذة تستعمل في التخزين .

حوش الخدم: ويكون جناح آخر من الحوش الطرابلسي ، وهو عبارة عن حوش صغير به حجرة أو حجرتين ومطبخ وحمّام وبئر وماجن ، ويدخل إليه عبر ممر أو مدخل من الحوش الرئيسي ويستغل هذا البيت لغرض تقديم الخدمات وإقامة الخدم .



العوامل المؤثرة في تصميم المسكن/


• عوامل مناخية:

عالج المهندس القديم مسكنه بإدخال عدة مفردات معمارية تؤكد على براعة المهندس في نجاحه في هذه المعالجات فالفناء يكسب المنزل هواء نقيا باردا ليحميه من جو الحر ويوفر مكانا مظللا خلال وقت طويل وهناك عدة عناصر ساهمت في المعالجة المناخية .
ـ النافورة : لتلطيف الجو .
ـ ملقف الهواء : لتلطيف الجو .
ـ الفتحات الصغيرة : للحماية من أشعة الشمس .

· العامل الديني:
لما كان الإسلام قد نزل كدين ودولة لإسعاد الإنسان في دنياه وآخر ته على السواء وقد هيأ لذلك الغرض الوعاء المناسب للفرد والأمة بالنموذج المثال للمنزل والحي بحيث توفر في الأول ضمان الحميمية والحشمة وفى الثاني معطيات الاستقلالية والألفة معاً . وهكذا اتخذ المنزل الإسلامي "المباطن" والحي تكوينه "التراص" والمنزل المباطن هو الذي تتفتح فراغات المعيشة فيه على مجال واحد للتهوية والنور الممثل في "الفناء" المسمى "وسط الحوش" . ولما اقتضت الحياة الإسلامية المحافظة التفرقة بين الجنسين ، حوِّر المنزل الإسلامي في المدينة القديمة عن النموذج المقتبس باقتطاع قسم منه للرجال "المربوعة" بالنسبة للطابق الأرضي وغرفة "السقيفة" بالنسبة للطابق العلوي إن وجد ، وفى كلا الحالتين يكون الباب الرئيسي والباب المؤدى إلى الفناء غير متساويين بحيث لا ينكشف وسط الحوش للناظر من الشارع من خلال السقيفة .

وقبل كل شئ انطوى السكن على فناء يغنى عن فتح النوافذ على الخارج ويعطى وفرة من الخصوصية اللازمة لأهل ذلك البيت .

· عوامل اجتماعية:
من خلال دراسة الوضع المعيشي في ليبيا وخاصة مدينة طرابلس نلاحظ أنه لم يكن هناك نسبة كبيرة من الأغنياء ميسوري الحال بين الليبيين ، فقد كانت هناك طبقة غنية تتألف من أصحاب الصناعات والحرف المزدهرة ومن الموظفين ورجال الدين المقربين من الحكام الأتراك وكذلك من التجار، وتستوطن هذه الفئة المدن وأهمها مدينة طرابلس ، ويعكس غنى هؤلاء حياة البذخ وما كانوا يصرفونه في حفلات الزفاف وغيرها وكذلك المنازل الفخمة التي كانوا يسكنونها ومن المؤكد أن اختلال حياة المواطن المعيشية والاقتصادية في العهد العثماني إنما مرده إلى اضطراب الأحوال والفوضى والمغالاة في فرض الضرائب والإتاوات على المواطنين وخاصة الفلاحين منهم.

من المحتمل أن العامل الأساسي في تصميم الحوش بالنسبة لنوع المبنى السكنى هو تحقيق الفصل بحيث يتم الفصل ما بين الضيوف من الرجال والنساء وأهل البيت .. حيث يتم تقديم الخدمات من داخل البيت للضيوف مع تحقيق كامل الخصوصية أي بمعنى الفصل بين الشارع والحوش .

· عوامل اقتصادية( الوظيفي ):
الحوش يأخذ أقل مساحة ممكنة للعائلة ويعطيها مساحة كافية لقيام كافة النشاطات فيه تحت شروط مناسبة معماريا محتوية على الغسيل والطبخ وملعب أطفال ومكان للجلوس والراحة بأقل تكلفة ممكنة وبقطع أقل مسافة ممكنة ما بين الفراغات لتحقيق الوظائف المطلوبة.

· الكثافة والاستعمال:
الحوش يعطينا حل مناسب وظيفيا مع مساحة المدينة حيث تحقق لنا أفضل توزيع فراغي ممكن وأقل مساحة ممكنة من مساحة المدينة ، فمساحة الحوش لا تتجاوز 130 سم مربع من كثافة أكثر 150 سم مربع شخص في المساحة .

· الإضاءة/
يتمتع السكان بالإضاءة المباشرة والغير مباشرة بنسبة 50% إلى 75% حسب اتجاه نوافذ الحجرات ، كما أنهم لا يتلقون أشعة الشمس باكرا فجأة عند صحوتهم من النوم حيث تتعود العيون على الضوء تدريجيا قبل الخروج إلى الشارع .

· التهوية/
يعتبر وسط الحوش( الفناء) أكثر أداة للتنوير والتهوية والمرح وهو مسرح في ذاته للأفراح بحيث لا يحتاج آباؤنا لنصب الخيام في الشوارع في مناسباتها. حيث تكون التهوية تدريجية أيضا مع احتماء فسحة الفناء عند القيلولة بالتهاب التيارات الصاعدة ودخول الهواء الجديد من الأسفل من السقيفة المشتعلة بجرة تبريد في الصيف بدون تسبب في تيار هوائي مضر بسبب انكسار المجرى ولذا لم يلجئوا إلى تناول الأسبرو رغم دخوله البلد في أواخر عمرهم أيضا .

أما في الشتاء فالبرد لا يتعدى درجة حرارة ماء الآبار والمواجن في الحجرات ولذا كفاهم للتدفئة أن يستعملوا كانون فحم نباتي ، وقد جعلت فوق أبواب الحجرات فتحات صغيرة لمنع الإصابة بالاختناق الناتج عن أكسيد الكربون .



المفردات المعمارية والعناصر الزخرفية في الحوش الطرابلسي/

أما بالنسبة للمفردات المعمارية التي نجدها تأخذ دورا بارزا في إظهار بعض الأنماط المستعملة في الحوش الطرابلسي نجد ما يأتي :ـ

الأبواب/ أما بالنسبة لأبواب المداخل الرئيسية ومداخل أبواب الغرف والحجرات فكانت تعد من الأخشاب أما مقابضها ومطارقها ( الطقطاقة ) وغيرها فهي تعد من مادة الحديد الصلب .
ولكن هذه الأبواب تأخذ أنواع مختلفة قد نورد منها الأنواع التالية :ـ

1 ـ باب أبو خوخة : وهذا الباب يركب مقوس الشكل وهو من الخشب يفتح بطريقة مزدوجة حسب ما تتطلبه الحاجة حيث يفتح الباب بالكامل ثم يفتح جزء منه بمفرده ، وهو الجزء الذي يظهر مقوس الشكل 

2 ـ باب بو فردة : وهو باب خشبي يتكون من طرف واحد .

3 ـ باب على اثنين : وهو باب خشبي يتكون من جزأين ، جزء ثابت وجزء متحرك .

4 ـ باب على ثلاثة : وهو باب خشبي يتكون من ثلاثة أجزاء ، جزء ثابت وجزءان متحركان .

5 ـ باب على أربعة : وهو باب خشبي يتكون من أربعة أجزاء ، جزء ثابت وثلاثة أجزاء متحركة .

الروشن/ وهى النافذة التي تكون عادة مستطيلة الشكل تفصل بباب خشبي ، وتحكم بشباك خارجي من قضبان حديدية .

القلالية/ وهى الشرفة الخارجية التي تطل من المبنى ، وهذه الشرفة قد تكون محاطة بشباك خشبي والمعروف ( بعين الزرزور ) أو بخشب مضلع أو تكون محاطة بساند قصير من القضبان الحديدية المعروف ( بالقرقطون ) .

ومن العناصر المعمارية المستعملة في الحوش الطرابلسي ما يلي :ـ

الساباط/ وهى غرفة معلقة بين جدارين متقابلين .

الضواية/ وهى فتحة صغيرة في أعلى باب المدخل والغرض منها توفير الإضاءة والتهوية للسقيفة.

الركابة/ وهى بسطة من البناء ملاصقة لأحد جدران المنزل .

العتبة/ وهى عتبة مدخل الباب الرئيسي للمنزل ، وكذلك عتبات مداخل الغرف والحجرات الخاصة بالمنزل .

الميزاب/ وهى ماسورة صرف مياه الأمطار المجمعة فوق سطح المنزل والتي يعمل على صرفها إلى مواجن المنزل أو خارجها .

القرقطون/ وهو الساند الخاص بالسلم والمصاعد والساند للشرفات المعروفة ( بالمساتريح ) وللشرفات المعروفة ( بالقلاليات ) ويتكون هذا الساند من الخشب الخالص أو من الخشب المدعم بالقضبان الحديدية .

القرنيزة/ وهى عبارة عن بروز نسبى يأخذ شكلا أفقيا على امتداد واجهة المنزل .

الشاشية/ وهى قمة الجدار للواجهة الأمامية أو الخلفية للمنزل .

الزليز/ وهو عبارة عن بلاط ملون يسمى في ليبيا وتونس " زليز " ويتكون من عناصر ملونة ويستخدم في المنازل الليبية وبالأخص في الحوش الطرابلسي ويغلب استخدامه في الداخل وقليلا جدا في الخارج وفى السطوح وكان هذا مستعملا في حوائط المباني التركية القديمة في طرابلس في ممرات صغيرة مكونة بذلك نماذج هندسية مختلفة متأثرة بالفن الأندلسي ، ولقد أستخدم الزليز في مساحات أكبر في نماذج متكررة وأحيانا يغطى مساحات كبيرة في الفناء وأحيانا يغطى المساند ، وأبعاد الزليز تكون 7/7سم ، 15/15سم .

تيجان الأعمدة والأقواس/ إن أغلب التيجان في المنازل الإسلامية كانت نماذج بيزنطية ، وحتى يعطى لها طابع إسلامي وضع الهلال على كل الجانبين وكذلك استعمل اللون الروماني كالطراز الأيوني والدوري والكورنثي ، وكانت تستعمل أغلب الأقواس على هيئة حدوة الفرس وتستعمل في الأبواب والمداخل وكذلك أروقة الأفنية وحجرات الراحة المفتوحة على الأفنية وكانت هناك نقوش ونحوت على الطراز البيزنطي .

عين الزرزور/ وهى في شكلها مثل المشربية وكانت تستخدم في الفتحات المستعملة للإضاءة لعزلها عن الخارج ولا تستعمل في الحجرات المطلة على الفناء وأغلبها مستطيل الشكل ولها شباك مرتفع يسمح بالرؤية خلالها للشارع ، أما النوع الآخر فهو مدور ومنفتح عند السطح وأغلب هذا النوع متواجد في تونس .


عناصر التأثيث في الحوش الطرابلسي/

من المؤكد أن أي فراغ معماري لا يقوم بنشاطه الوظيفي في الحياة اليومية إلا باكتمال مجمل عناصره وتحديدا الأثاث والمكملات الداخلية للفراغ.وبالتالي كان للحركة العمرانية فلسفة تشمل مفاهيم اجتماعية وسياسية واقتصادية وثقافية،بدءا بحركة الفنون والصنائع،حيث التقى المعماريون مع الفنانين وتركز اهتمامهم على الفراغ الداخلي للمبنى وعلاقة المصمم بالحرفي وعلاقة التصميم والتنفيذ بالجملة،ومع الأخذ في الاعتبار دور الأثاث كعلامة للثراء والمكانة الاجتماعية العالية والذوق الرفيع والهوية والذات.

1. السدة:
تعتبر عنصرا مهما من عناصر تأثيث الحوش الطرابلسي حيث تعتبر ميزة من مميزاته،وتلعب السدة دورا وظيفيا منفعيا من قبل المستعمل حيث تقوم بعدة وظائف متداخلة في مستوى وظيفي واحد. وتأخذ السدة موضعا جانبيا متطرفا داخل الفراغ الداخلي لحجرة القبو حيث تستقبل المتجه إليها عند نهاية محور الحركة المؤدي إليها(باعتبارها نقطة توقف). وتأخذ السدة مستويين:

• المستوى الأول:
يبدأ من سطح الأرض ويشغل هذا المستوى وظيفة التخزين(من أمتعة واحتياجات أخرى للحياة اليومية).وتقوم عملية التعامل مع هذا المستوى بفتحة في أسفل السدة(باب صغير)، وتقدر نسبة ارتفاعها عن مستوى الأرض بحوالي 60-100سم.

• المستوى الثاني:
أما المستوى الثاني فيتم الصعود إليه بدرجات في منتصف عرض السدة ويستخدم هذا المستوى كفراغ للنوم. واعتمدت خامة الخشب كخامة أساسية لصنع السدة يدويا وتحتوي عناصر السدة على بعض النقوش منها:

1. الحفر على الخشب.

2. النحت البارز والنحت الغائر.
وللسدة واجهة رئيسية وحيدة لها مدخل على هيئة قوس المشغول بالحليات النباتية المنقوشة على الخشب. وفي بعض الحالات تكون للسدة غرفة خاصة بها تسمى غرفة السدة. وفي بعض الحالات الأخرى تتكون السدة من جزأين حيث يخصص الجزء الأول للنوم ، والجزء الثاني هو ما يعرف بمخدع النساء ويفتح على نفس مستوى النوم. وهذا النوع تحديدا نادر جدا وهو موجود عند بعض الطبقات الميسورة حيث تكون لصاحب البيت أكثر من زوجة. وبالتالي من منطلق هذه النقطة الهامة تمكن القول بأن للوضع الاجتماعي والاقتصادي تأثير مباشر على مواصفات ومقومات عناصر السدة والبيت، حيث نلاحظ أن خصوصية هذا العنصر(المخدع)عادة ما تكون خارج تكوين المنزل حيث تكون مطلا على الشارع مباشرة وهو ما يعرف"الساباط" والذي يطل على شارع عام أو شبه عام ويأخذ وضعيته التكوينية فوق قوس في الشارع. وتكون نوافذ هذا المخدع مشغولة بالأعمال الخشبية وهو ما يعرف"المشربية".

2. الخزانة الحائطية
3. البنك
4. المنادير
5. الحصيرة
6. الحمل والمرقوم والكليم
7. الحيطية



فلسفة اللون في الحوش الطرابلسي:

تختلف الألوان في المدينة القديمة تبعا لعقيدة وديانة أصحاب هذه المباني وذلك على النحو التالي:

· اللون عند المسلمين:
يميل المسلمون إلى استخدام اللونين الأخضر والأبيض بكثرة في مبانيهم وذلك لأسباب رمزية، فاللون الأبيض يرمز إلى الطهارة والنقاء، بينما يرمز الأخضر إلى الجنة والخضرة.
لذلك نجد أن منازل المسلمين ومساجدهم في المدينة القديمة يظهر بها هذين اللونين بوضوح في طلاء المسطحات الخارجية والداخلية لكتل المباني، بينما يغلب اللون الأخضر على طلاء العناصر المعمارية كالأبواب والنوافذ والمشربيات والضوايات. إلى جانب مآذن المساجد.

· اللون عند المسيحيين:
حيث يميل المسيحيون إلى استخدام الألوان الهادئة كالأبيض الترابي والبني الفاتح إلى جانب استخدام الأبيض والأصفر وهو لون علم البابا والذي يرمز عندهم للسلام. بالإضافة إلى اشتقاق اللون من ألوان الغروب، حيث استخدموا اللون الوردي الهادي، وهم لا يستخدمون الزخارف الملونة.
وبصفة عامة يمكن القول أن المسيحيين يميلون إلى استخدام هذه الألوان في منازلهم وكنائسهم.

· اللون عند اليهود:
أما اليهود فيميلون إلى استخدام اللون الأزرق بدرجاته المتفاوته بكثرة في منازلهم وزخارفهم، وذلك لمدلوله الرمزي لديهم، حيث يرمز إلى النهرين وهو شعارهم الديني والسياسي، حيث يعتقدون أن بلادهم تمتد من النيل إلى الفرات.


مواد البناء وطرق الإنشاء التقليدية/

أولا: مواد البناء المستعملة/
لقد تطورت تقنية وطريقة بناء المنزل ذو الفناء الليبي منذ العهد الروماني والعربي والعثمانيين خلال زمانهم بنوا البيوت من مواد مثل الرمل والحجر الجيري والطين والخشب واخترعوا الطوب الزجاجي والقيشاني وكانت طريقة البناء المعتمدة على الحوائط الحاملة في المباني ذات الطابق والطابقين وثلاث طوابق شائعة جدا ولكن هناك نوع خاص من البناء المستخدم في هذه المباني وهى بناء الساباط الذي تمتد فيه الحجرة من المبنى إلى الحوائط الحاملة للمبنى المقابل في الشارع وهى محملة على الحوائط الخارجية للمبنيين المتقابلين وتسمى الحجرة الطائرة أو الساباط باللغة المحلية .

أما بالنسبة لمواد البناء المستعملة في إقامة الجدران والتفاصيل المعمارية للحوش الطرابلسي كانت مكونة من:ـ

1 ـ الطوب : ويشمل الطوب الصخري والجيري والرخام والمصنع مثل الياجور .
2 ـ الرمل : ويشمل القزة البحرية وقزة الوديان البرية .
3 ـ الجير : ويشمل الجير الحي والجير المطفأ .
4 ـ الشهبة : وتؤخذ من رماد الأفران الشعبية ( الكوشة ) .
سمك حوائط المبنى تختلف أبعاده معتمدة في ذلك على الارتفاع ونوع المواد المستعملة فالحوائط الشائعة هي " حائط ضرب باب " وهو مكون من الحجارة بأبعاد غير منظمة مع الطمي ، وبعض المباني استخدم في بناؤها حجارة مقطوعة ومنظمة من الحجر المالطي ، وهذه الحوائط كانت تبنى في الواجهات وتترك بدون لياسة خارجية .

والملاحظ في المدينة القديمة أنه توجد بعض المباني الأثرية القديمة التي بنيت من الحجارة الرومانية والتي تم جلبها من مباني قديمة وأحيانا يتم تكسيرها إلى حجارة صغيرة وتخلط مع الطين وهى الطريقة القديمة التي استخدمت في البناء والبنّاء الماهر هو الذي بنى الحوائط المهمة في المبنى وذلك لضمان ربط الحوائط مع بعض من أجل تجميل الدور العلوي فوقها .

تركيب الأسقف/
الأسقف المسطحة والمستخدمة في المبنى ذات الطابق الواحد تعتبر أحسن من أسقف المباني ذات الطابقين وذلك أن الأسقف تعمل من أجزاء جذوع النخيل التي تعمل ككمرات بحيث تصفف في الاتجاه العرضي للكمرة وتوضع فوقها طبقة من الألواح الخشبية الرقيقة تم يوضع فوقها طبقة من الطين والحجارة بحيث تسوى في شكلها النهائي بحيث يصل سمك السقف أحيانا إلى 35 سم .
وتستعمل أحيانا الأقبية المتقاطعة وهذه يجب أن تستعمل في الدور الأرضي فقط وذلك بسبب وزنها الزائد وهذه الأقبية تتكون من حجارة صغيرة يتم تصفيفها وربطها جيدا للمبنى وتكون عادة في المدخل أو المربوعة للمنزل ذو الفناء المكون من دور أرضى .

أما القباب فلا يوجد منزل مسقف قبة في المدينة القديمة وإن وجد قديما فإنه لا يوجد حاليا حوش مسقف بقباب بالمدينة القديمة .

الأرضيات والتشطيبات/
أغلب الأفنية الموجودة في أقدم المباني ذات الطابق الأرضي تركت بدون تبليط ولكن المباني ذات الطابقين وجد فناؤها مغطى ببعض الحجارة التي قصت ورصفت بأشكال هندسية . والأرضية عادة تغطى بأحد هذه المواد أو بطبقة إسمنتية ملونة ، والأرضيات الخشبية لا توجد ولا تستعمل في المنازل ، والملاحظ أ، طبقة اللياسة عادة تحتوى على الرمل والحجارة وتستخدم في الحوائط الخارجية وفى بعض الأحيان تجمع مع بعض البلاطات الملونة .


ثانيا: طرق الإنشاء التقليدية/
استعملت المواد المحلية كالرمل والطين والحجر الجيري والمواد المستوردة في بيوت الأغنياء ومثل الرخام الذي أستعمل في الأعمدة والتيجان .

وقد كان البناء عبارة عن حوائط حاملة سميكة من النوع العادي ، حوائط حاملة سميكة تستخدم بنسب مختلفة حسب ارتفاع المبنى ، بالإضافة إلى وجود دعامات خاصة كلما أمكن ذلك وهى تساعد في تدعيم الحوائط بين مبنيين مختلفين .

أ ـ الحوائط الحاملة :ـ استعمل الطين المجفف بالشمس أما الطوب المحروق فكان نادراً جداً ، وغالبا ما يستخدم في الزوايا ، ويتميز الساحل الطرابلسي بأنه غنى بالحجر الجيري مما أدى إلى كثرة استعماله حتى الآن ، وهناك مباني مبنية بطوب مقطوع بشكل دقيق وهذا النوع يعرف بالحجر المالطي وقد استخدمت طريقتين في تصفيف الحوائط :
1 ـ حجر منتظم + مونة من الجير والرمل .
2 ـ طريقة مشتقة من الرومان .

أما الأساسات فلم تكن تمثل مشكلة لأن التربة رملية أو صخرية مع ارتفاع المباني المحدود فكانت توضع أرضية مستمرة من الخرسانة والحجارة . أما الأعمدة فاستخدمت لدعم الرواق وتبنى من الحجر الجيري والرخام الأبيض .

ب ـ بناء الأسقف :ـ تبنى من الخشب الصنوبري أو خشب الثميل وتغطى بألواح مسطحة من الخشب وطبقة من الخرسانة الناعمة أو النخيل " السنور " هذا في حالة الأسطح المستوية ،أما في حالة القباب المتوازية أو المتقاطعة فكانت تبنى بالطوب المحروق المزود بالخرسانة أو عند وجودها أما القباب فهي نادرة جداً .

ج ـ الأرضيات :ـ في منازل الطابق الواحد كانت الأفنية تترك بلا أرضية ، أما في المنازل ذات الطابقين فتوضع مسطحات حجرية أو رخامية وأحيانا الفسيفساء في أشكال هندسية أو بلاط ملون، أما البلاط الخشبي فلم يستعمل مطلقا ، أما البلاط الخرساني " فهو مكون من الرمل والطين والجير" ، ولقد استخدم البلاط والخشب والأقواس على شكل حدوة الحصان والمكون من الطوب في بعض الفتحات .

1. بناء الحوائط /
كانت طريقة البناء المستعملة في الإنشاءات المعمارية لبناء الحوش الطرابلسي ، الوسائل الآتية:ـ

أ ـ البناء بطريقة ضرب الباب : وتتم هذه الطريقة بدك الرمال الطينية والحصى بين قالبين مع الجير والرمل المعروف ( بالقزة ) .

ب ـ البناء بالطوب الصغير ( الرشاد ) : ويستعمل فيه الحجر الصغير . وتعرف هذه الطريقة ببناء ( روس الكلاب ) .

ج ـ البناء بطريقة الطوب الجوازي : ويستعمل فيه الطوب المتوسط ، حيث يتم البناء بطريقة بناء الطوب بشكل مزدوج .

د ـ البناء بواسطة الحجر المقطوع : ويستعمل فيه الطوب المقطوع من الجزر الصخرية وكذلك الطوب المقطوع من المحاجر البرية ومنها الحجر المعروف بالقرقارشي .

هـ ـ البناء بالحجر المالطي : ويستعمل فيه الحجر المالطي ويبدو أنه أحد أنواع الرخام الخاص بالبناء ويأخذ اللون الأصفر . وكان هذا الطوب يجلب من جزيرة مالطية .

و ـ البناء بواسطة الطوب الصناعي ( الياجور ) : ويستعمل فيه الطوب المصنوع من المواد الجيرية ويعرف هذا الطوب ( بالياجور المليان ) .

2. ثانيا: بناء الأسقف/
أما الأسقف فهي تأخذ أيضا عدد من الأنماط والأشكال التي أتت حسب المراحل التاريخية التي عرفها الحوش الطرابلسي وهى :
1 ـ سقف السنور : ويستعمل فيه جذوع النخيل المقطوعة على ستة أو ثمانية أجزاء مع الجريد وتبن البحر.
2 ـ سقف المرتك : ويستعمل فيه الخشب المتكون من الأضلاع المعروفة ( بالمرتك ) وألواح الخشب المسطحة وتارة ما يستعمل معه القناطر الحديدية لشد الخشب .
3 ـ سقف الكمر : ويستعمل فيه الطوب الصناعي المجوف ( الياجور ) مع القناطر الحديدية لشد السقف 


3. ثالثا: تبليط الأرضيات/
أما بالنسبة لاستعمالات البلاطات الأرضية فهي الأخرى قد تعددت فيها الأغلاط والأشكال التي أتت حسب تسلسل المراحل التاريخية التي مر بها الحوش الطرابلسي وهى :
1 ـ طريقة التبليط بالكراسان ( الستاك ) : وتتم بدك الأرضية تم وضع طبقة من الجير والرمل مع بعض الأصباغ المعروفة ( بالغبرة ) .
2 ـ التبليط بالرخام المالطي : ويستعمل فيه نوع من الرخام المالطي الصلب بمقاييس وأحجام كبيرة تبلغ بين (50*50 سم) (60*60 سم) تقريباً .
3 ـ التبليط بالرخام المصنع : ويستعمل فيه البلاط المصنوع من الرخام ذي الألوان الأبيض والأسود بمقاييس وأحجام كبيرة تبلغ ( 50*50 سم) تقريباً .
4 ـ التبليط بالبلاط الإسمنتي ( الزليز ) : ويستعمل فيه البلاط المصنوع من مادة الإسمنت والفرمل والجير وتأخذ ألوانه من الأسود الخالص والأبيض .
5 ـ التبليط بالبلاط الزخرفي الإسمنتي ( الزليز ) : ويستعمل فيه البلاط المصنوع من مادة الإسمنت والرمل والجير مع بعض الأصباغ التي تعرف ( بالغبرة ) ويعرف هذا البلاط ( بالزليز المور ) .
6 ـ التبليط بزليز القرانيليا : ويستعمل فيه البلاط المصنوع من مادة الإسمنت والرمل والجير مع حصى صغيرة من الرخام المعروف ( بالقرينيليا ) الجرانيت .
7 ـ التبليط بالبلاط الخزفي الزخرفي المعروف ( بالقيشاني ) : وهو بلاط خزفي يستعمل لتغطية الجدران وأعالي المداخل الرئيسية لإضفاء نوع من الأبنية على أفنية الحوش الطرابلسي .



الخلاصة/

من خلال استعراضنا لخصائص الحوش الطرابلسي التقليدي، يمكننا أن نستخلص مجموعة من القيم الاجتماعية والاقتصادية والعمرانية، التي صاحبت مسير تشكّله عبر التاريخ صاغها ساكنوه وأسطى البناء، الذي لم يكن يوما غريبا عن محيطه مثلما لم يكن مغتربا عن ثقافة مجتمعه، قيم تحقّق معها موائمة الشكل والمضمون، الجمال والمنفعة، المتانة والاقتصاد، الأنا والجماعة. قيم اعتمدت على إرث ثقافي واجتماعي وبيئي، تفاعلها مع الحضارات الأخرى والتقنيات كان دائما واعيا.

والمتمعن في تركيبة هذا البيت يلحظ بوضوح التنظيم الاجتماعي البديع لبيت العائلة، فالأبوان والأبناء والأحفاد تربطهم نظم اجتماعية أساسها عــــــــــادات وتقاليد متوارثة مرجـعها الشرع والعرف. للأب والأم“ الجدين“ في هذا البيت دور الإدارة العليا التي تدير شؤون البيت وتوزع المهام وتفض الخلافات وتتحمل المسئولية الكاملة عن كل فرد من أفراد هذه العائلة فيما يتعلق بأمور حياته ومستقبله.

كما نستخلص أيضا مجموعة من النظم الاقتصادية التي تتعلق بالعلاقة الاقتصادية التي تربط أفراد العائلة والتي تعتمد على مبدأ المشاركة والتكافل. أو بهيكلية البيت التي تتركب من نظم إنشاء بسيطة ومتعارف عليها لدى عمالة البناء المحليين إلى جانب مواد بناء مصدرها البيئة المحلية ( طين وجير ورمل وحجارة).

كما ينكشف للمتأمل فيه الخصائص المعمارية والفنية الداخلة في تشكيل هذا البيت من حيث توزيع فراغاته حول فناء مفتوح على السماء أو في مساحاتها التي تميزت بمرونة الاستعمال في تأثيثها وأدائها الوظيفي الفائق، حيث توافقت الأنشطة المتعددة التي تدور في فراغات البيت من نوم، معيشة، أكل، تخزين وغيرها، والخصوصية التي تمنحها العلاقات الفراغية لأفراد العائلة.

هذه هي خلاصة سريعة لمجموعة القيم التي افتقدناها في مخططات مدننا ومساكننا المعاصرة ولا نزال نفتقدها عند تصميم أي مشروع إسكاني جديد يتم تنفيذه من قبل الجهات الشعبية أو القطاع الخاص.

المصدر/ موصع الميراث: http://mirathlibya.blogspot.com/

ملاحظة هامة/ سيتم إرفاق الصور والرسومات التوضيحية تباعا، لدعم هذا الموضوع


----------



## المزوغى صالح (29 يونيو 2009)

انى لفخور جدا بأن اقرأ هذا المقال من أخى المعمارى الباحث جمال اللافى...اليوم بالذات..... فقط لأنى كنت فى المدينة القديمة طرابلس و كلما دخلت المدينة القديمة أذكر وفاء و مساهمة أخينا جمال اللافى فى العديد من مشروعاتها التى يتم ترميمها حاليا......أشعر بالبيت الطرابلسى و أنا أقرأ هذا المقال و أعدك أخى جمال بأن أنشر مقالا مماثلا عن بيت غدامس عروس الصحراء فقد كان مشروع تخرجى من قسم العمارة وأنت تذكر هذا جيدا عندما كنا معا فأنت عاشق لبيوت طرابلس القديمة و أنا غارق فى عشق بيوت غدامس آنذاك......أشكرك جزيل الشكر على هذه المعلومات القيمة التى نحن فعلا فى حاجة الى تطبيقها على أرض الواقع فى تصاميمنا المعاصرة.​


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (29 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز صالح المزوغي على هذه المشاركة، التي ردت علي روحي وأمدتني بنشاط وافر ودماء جديدة... وأنت كذلك تذكر أخي العزيز صالح، حديثنا الذي دار بعد تخرجك مباشرة، حول إمكانية إسهامك في البحث العلمي وإعداد الدراسات المعمارية حول مدننا وعمارتنا الليبية، وذلك لما تملكه من قدرات بحثية متميزة جدا.
ربما تكون مرت سنوات عديدة فقدنا فيها وجودك وحضورك، وهي سنوات مضت من عمرنا ولن تعود، ضاع خلالها الكثير الكثير، الذي كان بالإمكان تحقيقه. ولكن لا يسعنا إلاّ الإذعان لمقادير الله.

فقط ما أتمناه عليك أخي العزيز صالح هو الاستمرارية ومواصلة مشاركاتك ومواضيعك القيمة، وربما لم أعلق على مواضيعك الأخيرة، وذلك لا لشئ، فقط لأنني لم أجد ما أضيفه.

نحن في الانتظار على أعتاب البيت الغدامسي لتفتح لنا بواباته.


----------



## محمدالفرجاني2006 (29 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
شرح وافي وطرح جميل 
زادك الله علما اخي جمال الهمالى ووفاءا وبارك الله فيك
صحيت خويا


----------



## amory (30 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم
منوريييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين و صحيتووووو


----------



## هشام هشام هشام هشا (30 يونيو 2009)

​ 








​ 















​ 


















​


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (30 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا إخوتي وأخواتي الأفاضل محمد الفرجاني، amory، هشام والملتقى منور بوجودكم جميعا.


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (30 يونيو 2009)

يبدو أنني وقعت في ورطة، بسبب طول الموضوع، وقد كنت اعتزم تضمينه مجموعة الصور التي تعبر عن كل بند من بنوده... لهذا سأرفق مجموعة الصور منفصلة عن سياق الموضوع/

حوش القره مانللي- أحد النماذج المتميزة للبيوت الطرابلسية 






نموذج آخر للبيوت الطرابلسية، الذي تحول في فترة أخرى لقنصلية فرنسا





السدة الطرابلسية، بدار القبول، وهي الحجرة التي تتكرر في كل بيت طرابلسي بمعدل اربع حجرات في كل بيت، تزيد أو تنقص بحسب حجم البيت


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (30 يونيو 2009)

معليش الصور طلعت بحجم كبير، منكم السماح.

طبعا الصورة الأولى من تصوير المصور الفوتوغرافي المتميز/ أحمد السيفاو، وقد أهداها لي، واليوم أهديها لكم جميعا

إنتظروا المزيد من الصور كلما سنح لي الوقت لذلك، وسيكون هذا الموضوع في حالة تجدد دائم، بإذن الله تعالى.


----------



## fhkh (3 يوليو 2009)

الموضوع..جميل..ومفيد..أستاذ.جمال
اضافة.الى.ذلك.أود.رؤية.المبانىالقديمة.فى.الجبل.الغربى(تحت.الارض)
لاننىأقوم.حاليآ.بعمل.مقارنةبين.العمارة.الحديثة.والقديمةفى.ليبيا.لاثبات.ان.الانسان.قديمآ.
يصمم.وفق.احتياجاتة.ومناخة.......فى.رسالة.الماجستير.الخاصة.بى...............وشكرآ


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (3 يوليو 2009)

مرحبا بك fhkh في ملتقى المهندسين العرب... وأشكرك على مشاركتك... بالنسبة لبيوت الجبل فهي ثلاثة أنواع على حسب معرفتي المتواضعة وهي بيوت الحفر وتشتهر بها غريان والدواميس وهي تنتشر بكثرة في المناطق الجبلية والمغارة أو الغار وأمثلته واضحة في نالوت والمباني التي تبنى على الجبال وتتدرج مناسيبها معه.

ولك أن تراجع موضوع المدن والقرى التاريخية بالجبل الغربي على هذا الرابط/
http://mirathlibya.blogspot.com/2008/10/blog-post_7051.html

وغار تفوشيت( وهو نموذج للبيت النالوتي)، على هذا الرابط/ 
http://mirathlibya.blogspot.com/2009/06/blog-post_12.html


----------



## arc_sherif_81 (23 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## eng.nanno88 (27 نوفمبر 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااا هلباااااااااااااااااااا بارك الله فيك


----------

